# faire œuvre



## MLange

Bonjour !

Les phrases suivantes font partie d'un compte rendu d'un livre sur la poétique du carnet et des notes fragmentaires :

"L'auteur montre [...] la différence entre le travail qui prépare à la création et le travail d'élaboration proprement poétique.  [...] L'auteur éclaire ainsi le passage entre réflexion sur soi et réflexion sur l'œuvre, entre écrire de soi et faire œuvre."

Dans ce contexte, est-ce que "faire œuvre" veut dire "créer une œuvre littéraire" ?

Merci en avance !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Faire œuvre_ est rare et très littéraire. Cela signifie _agir, travailler_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir MLange et bienvenue sur le forum !

Je suis contrariante Maître Capello, mais j'ai le sentiment que dans ce contexte précis, il s'agit bien de création littéraire (à distinguer de la simple "écriture de soi") et non pas seulement du travail d'écriture. Mais je suis loin d'être spécialiste en la matière...


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Je suis contrariante Maître Capello


Aucun souci ; je le suis également ! 



> Mais j'ai le sentiment que dans ce contexte précis, il s'agit bien de création littéraire (à distinguer de la simple "écriture de soi") et non pas seulement du travail d'écriture. Mais je suis loin d'être spécialiste en la matière...


Tu as peut-être raison. De mon côté j'avais opposé le *travail* de rédaction proprement dit à sa préparation « mentale ».


----------



## Punky Zoé

Personnellement, j'avais du mal à comprendre l'expression écriture de soi qui semble assez courante dans un milieu qui n'est pas le mien... Or l'écriture de soi qui est opposé à œuvre est déjà un travail d'écriture, ce qui m'amène à penser que c'est la finalité de l'écriture dont il est question ici.


----------



## MLange

Merci infiniment, Maître Capello et Punky Zoé !  Moi aussi j'ai du mal à comprendre l'expression "écrire de soi".  Je me demande si l'auteur comprend "l'écriture de soi" comme un travail d'écriture spontanée préparatif au travail de création littéraire proprement dit.


----------



## Punky Zoé

> Autobiographie, mémoires, journal intime, autoportrait, « autofiction »... : énumérer ces substantifs suffit à constater la variété des écritures de soi.


 Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé et qui m'a aidé à comprendre, ici. (google renvoie beaucoup de résultats avec "écriture de soi")


----------



## itka

"écriture de soi" c'est le mot "à la mode" pour parler des autobiographies, journaux intimes, et tout ce que tu dis, Zoé...

Ça fait partie des objets d'étude pour les épreuves de français aux EAF et au bac... je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression avant ces dernières années, mais maintenant on voit ça partout... De la même façon, on parle des "réécritures" ou de "l'argumentation" que je vous laisse découvrir !


----------



## Baston

Bonjour,

Il s'agit d'un livre sur Marcel Proust. J'ai du mal à comprendre l'expression "faire œuvre." D'après le dictionnaire c'est "se conduire en". Mais je ne vois toujours pas le sens. 

"Autant de questions auxquelles il s’agira de ré- pondre ici en traversant, un à un, les épisodes clefs d’une existence devenue mythique et bientôt confondue avec un seul et unique désir : écrire.
Car, d’une enfance déchirée par la maladie jusqu’à la vie de reclus du 102, boulevard Haussmann en passant par les fastueuses et dispendieuses soirées de la Belle Époque, Proust ne s’est pas uniquement nourri de sa vie *pour faire œuvre*."

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Yendred

C'est une autre façon de dire : _pour créer/inspirer ses œuvres (ses romans)._


----------



## Baston

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## lonesomecowboy

Bonjour Baston, 

Je pense qu'ici "pour faire oeuvre" veut dire qu'il s'est servi de sa vie pour écrire ses livres et réaliser son oeuvre littéraire.

Je n'en suis toutefois pas sure à 100%, je n'ai jamais rencontré cette expression dans ce sens.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> ici, « pour faire œuvre » veut dire [...] « pour écrire ses livres et réaliser son œuvre littéraire. »


C'est tout simplement *ça* : faire œuvre = réaliser une action, effectuer un travail, s'engager dans une tâche matérielle ou immatérielle.



> il s'est servi de sa vie pour écrire ses livres


Ce n'est pas exactement ce que dit la phrase citée par Baston : « Proust ne s’est *pas uniquement* nourri de sa vie pour faire œuvre. »
Certes, il a puisé dans sa vie - il y a donc des éléments autobiographique dans _La recherche_ - mais il y a mis aussi des éléments autres (de pure fiction ou bien tirés de son entourage et son époque).


----------



## Yendred

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> C'est tout simplement *ça* : faire œuvre = réaliser une action, effectuer un travail, s'engager dans une tâche matérielle ou immatérielle.


Mais non. Proust n'est pas un ouvrier de chantier. On parle d’œuvre littéraire, pas d'un travail de force.


----------



## Baston

Merci beaucoup à tous. Je crois que j'ai saisi le sens.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

@ Yendred : où as-tu vu que j'aie parlé de chantier ou de travail de force ? J'ai parlé de « tâche matérielle ou immatérielle ».


----------



## Bezoard

Faire oeuvre, faire des enfants : c'est l'idée générale de création, d'enfantement.


----------



## Baston

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Yendred

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> @ Yendred : où as-tu vu que j'aie parlé de chantier ou de travail de force ? J'ai parlé de « tâche matérielle ou immatérielle ».


Tu as parlé de _tâche_, et à mon avis ce n'est pas le sens voulu. On parle des éléments qui ont inspiré l'œuvre littéraire créée par Proust, pas ce qui lui a donné un coup de pied au cul pour qu'il se mette à bosser !
"_faire œuvre_" signifie inspirer une production littéraire, pas se mettre au travail comme un tâcheron.
Pour reprendre un jeu de mots célèbre, tu réduis son œuvre à la _transpiration_, alors qu'on parle d'_inspiration_.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'expression _faire œuvre_ est pourtant bien répertoriée en tant que telle dans l'entrée du TFLi indiquée par Piotr, avec le sens qu'il a indiqué :


> *b)* _Faire oeuvre_
> − _Absol., rare_ et _littér._ Agir, travailler. _Ils veulent Chambord pour en être, l'un gouverneur, l'autre concierge, bien gagés, bien logés, bien nourris, sans faire oeuvre_ (Courier, _Pamphlets pol.,_ Disc. souscr. acquis. de Chambord, 1821, p. 73). _Dans l'Eucharistie et dans les autres sacrements où le prêtre fait oeuvre sur terre au nom et en place de Dieu_ (Sainte-Beuve, _Port-Royal,_ t.1, 1840, p.372).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> C'est une autre façon de dire : _pour créer/inspirer ses œuvres (ses romans)._


Nous ne piochons pas le même champ sémantique : ici, _faire œuvre_ signifie _*écrire* ses romans_.



> "_faire œuvre_" signifie inspirer une production littéraire, pas se mettre au travail comme un tâcheron.


Vu le travail de forçat que demande l'écriture d'un livre, je gage qu'il a fallu à Marcel plus de sueurs que de zéphyrs pour y parvenir. 
Ça ne signifie en rien qu'il soit un tâcheron ; au contraire : _La recherche_ est son grand-œuvre.


----------



## Yendred

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Nous ne piochons pas le même champ sémantique : ici, _faire œuvre_ signifie _*écrire* ses romans_.


Et bien nous ne sommes pas d'accord. Pour moi, _faire œuvre_ signifie ici _créer une œuvre_, et pas _se mettre au travail_. Il s'agit justement de transformer un travail en œuvre, ça va bien au-delà du simple fait d'écrire.
Ce n'est pas parce que l'expression "_faire œuvre_" se trouve dans le dictionnaire avec le sens de "_travailler_", qu'elle a ici cette signification.
Comme on dit "_faire groupe_" = _transformer des individualités en groupe_, "_faire œuvre_" signifie ici _transformer des éléments biographiques en œuvre littéraire_. Il n'y a sémantiquement aucun appel à la notion de "_tâche/travail_", et encore moins à la quantité de sueur qu'on y met.
D'ailleurs pourquoi Proust se "_nourrirait de sa vie_" pour travailler ? Ça n'a pas de sens. Non, il se nourrit de sa vie pour_ faire de ses éléments biographiques une oeuvre littéraire = pour __faire œuvre_, ni plus ni moins.


----------

